# Does ink jet heat transfer resemble screen printed shirts



## Wendy1961 (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought an oki thinking I could heat press and my shirt would resemble screen printing. That machine drove me crazy. Paper was jammed and I couldn't get the right paper. Boxed it up and sent it back. Ordered a ricoh ink jet. I wondering about the quality of shirt this printer will give me. Please help and thanks in advance.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

No. Screen printed transfers are the only heat transfers that resembled screen printing. Vinyl transfers are a close second. Inkjet transfers are cool for certain markets, but not necessarily considered professional by most printers. But if you are looking for something that resembles screen printing, you should consider Plasitols transfers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Totally agree with Valdez. Howver, I think an Epson with pigment inks will give you better results.


----------



## Wendy1961 (Jan 18, 2015)

What about a Ricoh with gel ink. I have a ricoh to sublimate with but was thinking of purchasing one to heat transfer with. I like the pictures that a ricoh produces


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I think that most experienced printers on the forum would recommend an Epson. Their inks are very high quality.


----------

